# e.Graphics.DrawImage und e.Graphics.DrawString Size vb.net



## werner_sg (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo

Wie kann ich für folgendes die Breite festlegen?


```
e.Graphics.DrawImage(rechnung.PictureBox2.Image, 20, 30)
        e.Graphics.DrawString(rechnung.LabelFirma.Text, textFont3, Brushes.Blue, 490, 18)
        e.Graphics.DrawString(rechnung.LabelAdresse.Text, textFont2, Brushes.Black, 490, 43)
        e.Graphics.DrawString(rechnung.LabelPhone.Text, textFont2, Brushes.Black, 490, 59)
```

Zudem bräuchte ich den Text also DrawString in der angegebenen Breite Zentriert


----------



## Spyke (6. Juli 2021)

Um die Höhe und Breite eines Textes zu ermittelt gibt es beim Graphics Objekt die Methode MeasureString.
Anhand der Höhe und Breite des Textes könntest du jetzt die zentrierung selbst errechnen.

Nachtrag:
Ich glaube in der DrawString methode bei den StringFormat, könnte es auch Flag für die Zentrierung geben.
In Verbindung mit den Höhen und Breiten aus dem MeasureString könnte es dann zentrieren.


----------

